# There Is More To This E-cig Ban Than Science



## Silverbear (29/4/14)

All the studies conducted, while not recognized by the regulators, points to the health safety of ecigs. So what is going on?

I know the answer is obvious, but I still need to ask.

See this video, recently posted. How can the regulators not acknowledge this type of a data.

http://www.bbc.com/news/health-27187172

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silverbear (29/4/14)

I am Vapor Active - This is brilliant, had to share it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (29/4/14)

That is awesome!! One of my favorite songs, well converted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silverbear (29/4/14)

More information that raises, the question, Why?

http://www.bbc.com/news/health-27184630


----------



## BhavZ (29/4/14)

Awesome video


----------



## johan (29/4/14)

They only want to focus on the unproven negativity and keep the masses focus on that alone, as the positive will nullify their cause.


----------



## Die Kriek (29/4/14)

johan said:


> They only want to focus on the unproven negativity and keep the masses focus on that alone, as the positive will nullify their cause.


Big question is who is this 'they'?

Regardless, our biggest fight, in my honest opinion, is not against big tobacco, big pharma, or even government, regardless of who you believe is trying to shut vaping down. Our biggest fight will be against the media. They are ones who take the negative and put it out there for the masses, even though most studies I have seen point the other way, and with that, they are handing the hearts and voices of the ignorant to the people at the top. 

[rant] Negativity sells newspapers, so even if millions of lives are bettered by vaping, it is that one guy who's battery blew up when he forgot it on charge for 3 days*, the one little girl who swallowed some of the juice her mom left open on the coffee table*, those are the stories the media will latch on to, and those are the stories the people will hear and remember, and even though they may have never met a vaper in their life, they will hate all of us for it [/rant] 

* Examples, not real stories (afaik)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------

